# What's your cost per gallon of water?



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

So I'm curious what the cost of water is per gallon around the country.

In Nashville, last month my water and sewer bill was $64.11 for 12 CCF.

1 CCF ~ 748.
12 CCF = 8,976 gallons

So $64.11 / 8,976 = $0.007142 per gallon

Or 7/10ths of a penny per gallon for water and sewer! That seems really low but I don't have a benchmark.

Hopefully I've done my math right.

What's your cost per gallon?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Just shy of $9 per 1,000 incremental cost. It can add up fast. I use a well for irrigation.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

0.005c per gallon for us, w/o sewer charges. Add sewer and it doubles.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I'm on county water and septic so I only pay for water, no sewer. 
My bill breakdown:
fixed: 3/4" meter customer charge $9.73 /mo
usage: $3.70/kGal for the first 40k per month, then $3.35/kGal


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks for sharing everyone! So far the range is from $3.70-$9 per 1000 gallons.

To take it a step further 1" of rain per 1m would require about 623 gallons.

So the cost per 1m for 1in of rain would range from $2.30-$5.60.


----------



## mattw10517 (Oct 22, 2017)

Interesting topic. Never actually calculated the cost of watering. Looks like ours is $5.55/1000 gallons.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Was recently talking to someone who works in government in Philadelphia. They told me you can have water there at the bargain price of about $30 per 1,000.  What was funny was they had no idea how outrageous that is. The government allowed the infrastructure to just deteriorate over many decades and now it all needs to be fixed and replaced $$$. Very few (I saw none) nice lawns there. :lol:


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

I have an irrigation meter, so I don't pay sewer on my watering of the grass but my rate for water and sewer are:

0-5,000 gal: .00814/gallon
5,000-20,000 gal: .00549/gallon
20,000-100,000 gal: .00444/gallon


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

$1.45/1000 Gal 0 - 30,000 Gal per quarter.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

I always thought water rates were based on 1,000 cu. ft. of water. Maybe it's just the places I've lived, Around here, the sewer charge doubles your bill but you can get a separate meter for sprinklers or pools and save that sewer fee.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

LoCutt said:


> I always thought water rates were based on 1,000 cu. ft. of water. Maybe it's just the places I've lived, Around here, the sewer charge doubles your bill but you can get a separate meter for sprinklers or pools and save that sewer fee.


At my old house the water was metered and billed in CCF. New house it's in hundred gallons (bill says usage is 43 =4300 gal).


----------



## kevin8239 (Jun 28, 2019)

In my area the Water Gods define a CCF as 
one CCF is equal to approximately 748 gallons. Then my rate is based on how many CCF I use.

For example:
5,000 CCF is $2.18 per CCF


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Only watered my lawn once last month and water usage for 11,000 gallons was $19.50 = .0018 $/gallon = $1.80/1000 gallon.
But.....
+$28.75 service fee + $30.80 for River Authority Plant fee = $79.05 total = .0072 $/gallon = $7.20/1000 gallon

The River Authority is not a fixed charge, they also charge by usage amount.


----------



## ShilpaMann (May 12, 2018)

Windsor, Ontario (across the river from Detroit, MI); zero restrictions ... we do everything in Cu.M, but I'll convert:
*$1.78 USD / 1,000 Gal.* of water

However, that's a deception by our utility, since they consider 100% of what goes in to then come out. So, this really turns into *$10.08 USD / 1,000 Gal.* ... if you use hundreds of thousands of gallons of water.

If you AREN'T using astronomical amounts of water, the fixed charges become significant, making conservation pointless (for me, those fixed charges are ~60% of my bill); these are meant to subsidize heavy users (industrial, farm, commercial) by residential.

If I just take my whole bill, and then divide it to get a $$ / 1,000 Gal ... that's about *$23.38 USD / Gal.* (admittedly exacerbated by the fact I "only" use about 2,400 Gal/mo).

Funny enough, we are actually allowed to get an additional meter added specifically for irrigation systems, so you can avoid being charged wastewater on that usage. However, since its another meter, you get those fixed charges for THAT meter (they consider that second meter to be another house), and the city confusingly forces you to reconnect that meter every spring ($65/time), so you need to be using a considerable amount of water to make it worth it (Appx. 11,000 Gal/mo for 6 mos.).


----------

